# FredM



## rail2kuranda (May 17, 2015)

This will be the second go at writing this thread, the first one I deleted by mistake.

I have a Fleischmann 2-6-2 ST locomotive which has the later printed circuit motor cover with a 6 pin decoder socket attached to the motor cover, my question: if I connect a 6 pin decoder plug with a motor decoder attached, will there be a problem with shorting the decoder, I ask this because after attaching 12 volts DC to the chassis and the right hand driver the motor runs, and seeing that there is no jumper in the socket to enable the loco to run on DC, I am wondering what the go is, decoders become expensive when a couple get blown.

I have attached a photo of the printed circuit motor cover with the 6 pin socket attached, the 6 pin decoder plug is connected into the right hand side of the socket.

If I think I will have a problem, I will hardwire the decoder to be on the safe side.

Cheers

FredM


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe you can find your loco in this:

http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Content/Installation_Pictures/HO_Scale/HO_Search/search.html

Don


----------



## rail2kuranda (May 17, 2015)

Thanks DonR, my loco is not amongst that lot and the locos listed are non DCC whereas mine is DCC ready.
Cheers

FredM


----------



## rail2kuranda (May 17, 2015)

*Fleischmann 2-6-2ST steam loco*

I have finally worked my problem with this loco, the DC jumper plug was so well fitted I thought this was part of the printed circuit board, thanks to all that have read the thread and to those that replied

FredM


----------

